# Sandusky River - Tiffin Ohio



## HuntandFish (Jul 17, 2014)

I am moving to Tiffin in the next couple of weeks. I am wondering what kind of fishing I can expect on this river? Is there any other good area's around Tiffin? What species are in the Sandusky?


----------



## Bruin50 (Dec 26, 2012)

If you post this in the Northwest Ohio section you will get a lot of replies about the sandusky river. Around that area they usually fish for smallmouth, largemouth and catfish. Accasionally you can catch a northern pike. I have a few friends who fish that area. Mostly by wading or canoes. Theres good fishing in that river all the way up to the sandusky bay. Good luck.


----------

